# Greg, I'll be off-line for ten days...



## Mike P. (May 3, 2002)

so I'll let you handle any questions the rest of the members can't anwser amongst themselves.

In case you have not noticed on other bbs' covering Northeast Hiking, VFTT has changed to a format similar to this one (Still the place to go for up to date Trail Conditions on-line) & AMC is changing format on 5/10 & will require some type of Log-In procedure.  

I'll be back in touch after 5/13.  (Unfortunately no hiking during this time off - well matbe a short trip next weekend in NH    )


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2002)

Glad to see VFTT will be running their forums using vBulletin. It's a great piece of forum software, and is very similar to what we use here - phpBB. The old threaded style message board is very obselete. Also good to hear the AMC is finally requiring registration. It provides much more control and deters abuse. Trolls have been really diminishing the AMC boards' effectiveness over the past few months.

But I still like our forums the best...we were the first Northeast-based hiking board to use this modern format!  :beer: 

See you when you return Mike!


----------

